# Atypical zonata



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Kai sent me some time ago a plant labeled as C. x purpurea nothovar. borneoensis... After a while, he told me it was wrong labeled, currently is labeled as C. cordata var. zonata 'Sg Koru'.

Some pictures through the time.




























Waiting for a flower


----------

